# Timid Puppy



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

We just adopted a GSD from a family who said with their child leaving for the military they did not have enough time for him. This is my first GSD. He will be 5 months old on Feb 9. When we went to pick him up he kept barking at us and would not let us pet him. We figured he was just protecting his home and he didn't know us. There were a lot of people in their house, and he was fine with the rest of them. We are taking him to the vet on Saturday. He has only had his first set of shots, and we are going to make an appointment to have him neutered as soon as the vet gives the ok. He loves us and has seemed to warm up to us just fine. He eats, wags his tail, and follows us around the house. He is a good boy.

Now I might be jumping the gun because he is new to us, but I do have some concerns and would like to know how to fix these "problems".

My friend came over yesterday, he peed when she came into the house. We gave him plenty of space and ignored him for a while. Before my friend went to leave she tried to pet him. He was laying on the couch with my husband. He backed away from her not wanting to be touched by her. He had that scared look in his eyes. 

I don't want him to be afraid of people. We plan on taking him out an about to have interactions with other people. He likes cats and dogs. Thanks for listening to my long winded, first post! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just quickly.... lots and lots and lots of socializing. With good experiences!
There are some great puppy threads. If someone else doesn't link them then I will when I get back home.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Socialization is the key. Take your dog everywhere you can. Slowly introduce him to everything new you can find. Lots of treats and praise go a long way. The poor thing is probably still getting accustomed to a new home and new people plus he is at the fear stage age where they become afraid of things that they have seen every day. It will pass but must be handled with lots of positive socialization. When Raina was that age one day she decided the big coral rock we have in the yard was really scary. It had been there since day one. She barked and barked at that rock and eventually got brave enough to get closer and closer. When she finally got brave enough to get all the way up to it, she sniffed it and was fine after that. They can get really silly about they things they get afraid of at this stage. Don't coo and soothe with voice, let him figure stuff out (except for people - keep an eye on people so they don't push too hard).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome, Jennie1019,

I would not overwhelm him with tons of stimulation/experiences. Let him bond with you and your family and observe the outside world at his comfort level. 
A 5 month old pup should be outgoing and not 'protective' of his family. The pup lacks confidence and it is probably his genetic make up. You can shape and manage his personality, but he will probably be a constant work in progress. 
As far as neutering, wait until he matures a bit(1 yr minimum) so he can grow with his normal hormones.

Get into a class with him, see if you can find a trainer that will work with you and his personality, not against it. Some trainers think a fearful barker is acting aggressive and won't want that in their class. A small class would be best.

Let him make the first approach with anyone new to him, don't "make him" be petted. I've found with my fear aggressive pup, if she made the first sniff/approach she was much more comfortable.
There are several threads on this, sadly, it is far too common in the breed.


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Socialization*

So we have had Sarge for almost a week. He is almost 5 months old. He is great with us in our home, but not so much with other people. My husband's mom came over to meet Sarge yesterday. He barked and growled at her a lot. He didn't really warm up much to her in the time she was at the house. She mentioned that maybe someone wasn't very nice to him before we had gotten him?

Then last night we took him to my daughter's gymnastics class. We have a good relationship with the owner and knew he would be welcome. We took him so he could have more interactions with people. He did growl at people a little, sniffed some people and even let a couple people scratch his head. However, when people moved up to him to fast he backed off right away. He also peed once, we didn't even notice when it happend though, but I am sure it is when someone scared him. 

I know we need to keep taking him out to meet people so he can hopefully learn that people are not bad. Any suggestions on other things we could do to help? I don't want him to be scared forever! Thanks


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Update*

I posted this in the Socialization section and did not get any responses... maybe I put it in the wrong place? Sorry. 


So we have had Sarge for almost a week. He is almost 5 months old. He is great with us in our home, but not so much with other people. My husband's mom came over to meet Sarge yesterday. He barked and growled at her a lot. He didn't really warm up much to her in the time she was at the house. She mentioned that maybe someone wasn't very nice to him before we had gotten him?

Then last night we took him to my daughter's gymnastics class. We have a good relationship with the owner and knew he would be welcome. We took him so he could have more interactions with people. He did growl at people a little, sniffed some people and even let a couple people scratch his head. However, when people moved up to him to fast he backed off right away. He also peed once, we didn't even notice when it happend though, but I am sure it is when someone scared him. 

I know we need to keep taking him out to meet people so he can hopefully learn that people are not bad. Any suggestions on other things we could do to help? Does it sound like he could have had a bad human experience? I don't want him to be scared forever! Thanks


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Where did your pup come from? Was he a shelter or rescue dog? It sounds like he is fear aggressive. You should not overstimulate him and put him in situations that make him uncomfortable. That is only setting him up for failure. You haven't even had him a week yet? You should work on having him bond to you and learn the routine of your household, before subjecting him to big meet and greets.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

As Jane mentioned... this could just be 'who he is' and have NOTHING to do with previous experiences. There are a lot of shady breeders out there who breed dogs that shouldn't be bred. Unfortunately, it's not uncommon to see fear aggressive shepherds. You can work with the behavior. It can improve. However, he *may* be a dog that's never totally comfortable with strangers and may always need to me monitored and managed. I think right now you have an important decision to make. Are you willing and able to deal with this behavior if it continues long term to one degree or another? Are you willing and able to pay for trainers, behaviorists, or whatever it takes and take him to classes and learn how to help manage the behaviors? It's not easy. Anyone who says it is, is feeding you a line. If this is your first dog, or your first shepherd, I'd think long and hard about it. Shepherds are a WONDERFUL breed. However, they've been exploited by people who don't care. This is often the result. Even a 5 month old who hasn't been overly socialized shouldn't be this way. So I have serious doubts that it's just a matter of socialization. 
The worst part is, the people who sold/gave the dog to you HAD to know he acted this way. To place this type of pup in a home with a child and not say a word about these issues is beyond irresponsible.  OTOH, I think you should have realized when the pup reacted that way in the home that something was 'off'... which leads me to believe this is your first GSD (at least, as an adult). To have this kind of issue with your first shepherd is more that what the 'average' person can deal with. GSDs that don't have behavioral issues are 'more dog' than the average dog. 
It's possible that something happened to make the dog fearful. That doesn't mean it's going to be an easier road than if it's all genetics. You have a 5 month old puppy that's growling and barking at people. He's afraid. He feels like he's got to handle these fearful situations himself because he's not bonded to you yet... he doesn't trust you to take care of it. This dog is going to get bigger and more powerful. At some point (left to his own devices) he may decide to lash out at what he's afraid of. That is ALWAYS a possibility in a fear aggressive dog. 

You need to learn a lot of language and definitions if you're going to keep and work with this pup. Things like "thresholds", "reactivity", "desensitizing" and "LAT" to name a few. Please, do some reading. Talk to some trainers right away. Look realistically at how much time you have to dedicate to this dog. Lastly, if you decide not to keep the dog, have him neutered BEFORE you re-home!! This is a dog that should not be bred. I have a nearly 7 month old male... just to give you a comparison. People he doesn't know can come into my home. He doesn't run and hide, he doesn't bark, he doesn't growl. He greets people nicely. Even in a strange place. Your pup is not being protective. It's not acting 'normally'. Any way you slice it, this pup is going to be a LOT of work. You may see great progress, you may see minimal progress. No one can say. Obedience classes are going to be a MUST. You have to have total control over a dog like this. You have to learn to 'read' this dog to avoid him biting someone and to avoid going over his threshold. It sounds like the class you took him to was way over his threshold. I would have not taken him there. At the very least, I'd have left with him when he first started showing signs of going over his threshold. When you keep him in that situation where he's afraid, and he sees no way to get away from what he's afraid of, the chance that he'll bite increases greatly. It's the 'fight or flight' and it sounds like this dog lives in this zone whenever strangers are around. 

I wish you the best, and please keep updating. Also, go read the 'aggression' area of this forum. It will give you some clue as to what you may be facing, as well as suggestions as to how to deal with it, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Time will be a huge help.

Not overwhelming him so meeting just a few people at a time. And being careful about overwhelming so a NEW place with tons of people may be too much right now.

Have you been keeping him hungry and bringing out tons of real treats (people food) cut up teeny in a ziplock (pea sized teeny). Whether you just sit in the corner with him constantly milking out treats. Or allow a new person to come up and feed some treats. Or just go for a walk in a new place with lots of treats ..... this makes all the 'new' much more wonderful when liver/chicken/cheese is connected to it. 

Make sure he's hungry.

Don't overwhelm him.

Make sure YOU are calm and happy and greet the scary with confidence, head high and FIRST. It's fine if your dog is behind (I prefer it actually) or on the other side of you that way they can learn to watch you and your attitude to then follow suit. If everytime you are happy and meet someone, and then that same someone is now coming in low with a piece of chicken in their outstretched hand, then the people you are meeting are going to be more wonderful than not


----------



## onedogman (Jan 13, 2013)

He's had a lot of change in a very short time. Sounds like it's all fear related issues. You've only had him a week, so he has no real reason to have a lot of trust in you, let alone strangers. Maybe slow down a bit on socialization & time should cure this problem.


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jag. I have had a feeling that he is fear aggressive. It sounds like it from everything that I have read. He is my first GSD. My husband has had GSD's in the past, as an adult. I take him to the vet tomorrow, and I have every intention of getting him neutered as soon as the vet says we can. I am also going to discuss his behavior issues with the vet as well and see if they can recommend a good trainer to us. I've also been looking into finding a place local that has puppy classes. We have the time to put into him and we really would like to keep him. He is a great pup, and I think he has been really good with me, my husband, and my daughter. He does not bark or growl at any of us. I will keep you guys posted. I appreciate the input!

I am really thankful for this forum, as it has provided me with some great information.


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We got him from a family who'd daughter had just joined the military. They said that they would not have time for him anymore since she would be leaving. I already have a vet appt set up for him tomorrow. We will slow down on the socialization. I do bring treats along and have been giving him tons as well. I will make sure he is hungry when we go on walks and what not so we can use treats. I will make sure they are extra yummy treats like suggested! I appreciate all of the feedback! I love this forum


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Don't overwhelm.

Keep him hungry before your trips out.

How happy/confident YOU seem when approaching new things is a huge help. Even if you just confidently walk past something (put yourself between the something and the dog as you walk if you aren't sure of the reaction). Keep moving, confident and lead your dog thru. Once they really get that YOU are in charge and they can follow your lead (and keep getting the chicken/liver/roast beef) the world becomes a much happier place!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope you stick around! This isn't something you want to do without support. I commend you on your desire to keep him. Is there a rush to neuter him? I mean, he obviously shouldn't be bred, but the hormones do help a male fill out in a male type way. Although I'm sure that's not your biggest concern right now. Please make sure that any trainer you take him to is well versed in shepherds AND shepherds with fear aggression. There are lots of books and articles out there, too, that would be a big help to you in managing his behaviors. For right now, I'd just keep him at home and bond with him. Earn his trust. Show him that you are the leader. THAT will be the biggest help with his fear out around strangers. If he doesn't have a crate, you should get one. Lots of exercise and obedience will also help that bond and help him to know that you have control of the situation. He doesn't need to take that all on himself. 

Do you have pictures of your new guy? You're obligated to share.  Oh, and if you'll please post your location in your profile, there are many people here that can help direct you to trainers and other resources in your area!


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

We live in New Hampshire  

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What a CUTIE!!  Is there a 'general area' of NH that you're OK with listing? I know there are people here that are from the NE area. Some that aren't, even, may know of a good trainer your way by word of mouth or because they used to live there. I can't think of the name of it... hopefully someone else can... of a website that has trainers listed that have some sort of certification. Sorry, having that kind of day with my brain!  I had a black GSD (that I don't count, because I didn't have him too long) when I was about 18 that I got from the pound. I didn't even realize until many, many years later that he was a GSD because I didn't know they 'came in black' LOL!!! :crazy: What you learn over the years... 

Congrats on your new pup, BTW! He really is a sweet looking boy!


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! Sure, we live in New Durham, NH. I updated it in my profile 

Oh, an no real hurry to get him fixed. I just want to be a responsible pet owner! I didn't know they 'came in black' either, lol, until my husband told me.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Funny, isn't it? When I took Grim out to Bass Pro, more than a few asked what kind of dog he was.  A few responded that they thought he was a GSD, and one said she was sure he was a mix of husky and GSD.  I guess they didn't know they 'came in sable' LOL!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Here are some links that may work for you from a moderator here. Just click, and it will take you to the thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/214738-trainer-website-listing.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have merged your two threads. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

You're welcome! More responses may come. Weekends can be slow here. I've heard lots of talk about Karen Pryor...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cute pup, do you know his background(or breeder) before the family let him go to you? 
Breeders who use early stimulation in pups first days life give them a better start. It can make a difference in some of the temperament and behaviors.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

"Then last night we took him to my daughter's gymnastics class."

Fast moving people like kids at a gymnastics class might be too much stimulation for him at this point. I would continue with the suggestions of walking him while he is still hungry and treat for good behavior. Pick the people you let approach him and treat him (preferably people you know at first) and make sure it is always a positive experience. "A hungry dog will work for food." was one of the first training lessons I learned. Mostly try to find a good trainer to help out first hand along with keep coming to this forum.There is a lot of knowledge here and people that have had GSD's for generations.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jennie - I am on Twitter for my friend's dog business and the fearful dog lady and I have chatted a few times: Fearfuldogs.com Lots of good information on that site. Let me know if you contact her because I could DM her to give her a heads up that you are. She does consults by phone and could probably help with trainer recommendations.

I would also join this group: shy-k9s : shy-k9s It is worth if it if only for the archives.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It does sounds like he has some fear issues and that is why he's growling. The peeing is submission. I really advise getting a good trainer to help with some behavior modification and continue to socialize him at a distance that he feels safe enough not to react.

LAT (Look At That) helped Jax who is fear aggressive towards dogs. Also, the command Leave It helps as well.

Lots and lots of positive reinforcement. If a person tosses treats to him, will he take them? Some dogs are so worked up and focused on the object of their fear that they won't take a treat. Others will. If he is just watching a person without fear, you treat him. As you move closer and he is not reacting, continue to treat him. if he looks at a person and then looks back at you, lots and lots of treats. You have to find his treshhold. Maybe today he has to be 20 feet away from a person without reacting. Work that to 10', 5', greeting the person. A good trainer will help you with these issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Suzanne Clothier: Working With Fearful, Anxious & Reactive Dogs


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the tips! Today's trip to the vet today went much better than expected!! When we arrived everyone was so nice. Sarge did start off with growling a little when the one tech came over (slowly) to try to offer him a treat. He wouldn't take it from her. She then went to the back and got some "good" treats. She was very good with him and he did take the treats from her. Once he was "ok" with her she took him back to have his nails clipped. He did very well with this. No barking or growling. They did say he was a little nervous, but I expected that. They kept him with them for approx 5- 10 minutes to give him more socialization. They put us in the exam room first and the vet brought him into the room with her. He let her do the exam and give him his shots. She was also able to pull his baby tooth out (it was barely connected) and put her hands in his mouth with no problems. He did not pee at all during this visit! The vet also gave us a list of trainers in our area, I am going to begin calling them for find out if any specialize in what we need. Jean, I may also contact the fearful dog lady. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm glad things went well!! Some vets and techs will jump right to wanting to muzzle without taking the time to even try. I like your vets office!


----------



## Jennie1019 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update on Sarge. Today I took him to meet a new trainer to see where we needed to start with him. He did not bark not growl at the trainer or anyone else in the store. He was timid but he took cookies from the trainer and a bunch from his 3 year old son. I was so happy he was so good!! The trainer said he thinks he will do just fine and just needs to get out of his funk; needs to learn people are good. The trainer did not see any signs of fear aggression. We begin puppy training on March 4... Until then we will keep taking Sarge everywhere we can to help socialize him more


----------

